# Antique One-of-a-Kind Indian Bicycle - $2500



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2011)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/2262817475.html

Funny how Indian used to use ladies tanks from the future back in the 30's, knock off repop seats and huffy sprockets. I thought it was a fake until I saw that the date was painted on that huffy chainguard


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude, that entire Craigslist posting is just rude, what an azzhat.
 I mean come on, "purchased from a museum 15 years ago"??? Give me a break.


----------



## MartyW (Mar 13, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Dude, that entire Craigslist posting is just rude, what an azzhat.



Very well put.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2011)

They could of at least used a bike from the 30's!!!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 14, 2011)

I for one would have trouble sleeping at night if I posted an ad like that.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if the guy has any background in vintage bikes or if anybody has contacted him? Might be a matter of he was sold a line of BS? Maybe the bike was a promotion from like the mid 60's?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2011)

It really looks more like a Schwinn Indian to me. Probably from the late 1920's.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a cool looking bike too. Just sad that it's represented falsely. It's at least a unique custom. Would an offer of $200 be considered "lowballing"?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 15, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/2262817475.html
> 
> Funny how Indian used to use ladies tanks from the future back in the 30's, knock off repop seats and huffy sprockets. I thought it was a fake until I saw that the date was painted on that huffy chainguard



Another top of the line custom by Doc Emmett Brown and Marty McFly


----------



## bairdco (Mar 15, 2011)

i wonder if the museum he purchased it from was the P.T. Barnum Museum...


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 15, 2011)

I have that exact crankset with those pedals and a set of those wheels with the chain.  Would sell for ALOT less  .


----------

